# Limb saver pad



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

How well do limb saver pads really work on recoil.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

They work exceptionally well. I have a .338 ultra mag, no muzzle brake, with an HS stock on it. HS Precision uses, or use to use, hard rubber pads. I could maybe get through about 10 shots before my shoulder was in bad pain with that hard rubber pad on it. I cut that pad off and I installed a grind to fit limb saver and it's no problem at all to to shoot a box or more out of that rifle now.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

They defiantly help, I've got one on my .300wsm and it makes it a little better... With that Sendero it shouldn't be too bad anyway, that rifle is super heavy... My sako is 6lbs and kicks like a mule....


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

I was going to put one on my dads bar.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Think I will put one on the sendero too. If its not to big of a pain.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I told you so. What, you didn't believe me?


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

I thought you just put your purse on your shoulder. By the way my invasion is shooting awesome.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Works well on my 7mm, made it sweet!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

chaddd said:


> I thought you just put your purse on your shoulder. By the way my invasion is shooting awesome.


It was your moms purse, all the rubbers in it really helped make it soft. And my Eilte is shooting better than your invasion.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Linkovich said:


> It was your moms purse, all the rubbers in it really helped make it soft. And my Eilte is shooting better than your invasion.


Dang!!!:001_huh:


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

I wondered why she has been in such a good mood lately.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


chaddd said:


> I wondered why she has been in such a good mood lately.


Glad I could help!!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I have one on my Gold 3 1/2. As far as function it works great. Durability not so much. Mine is starting to dry rot bad. Granted it's 6 or 7 years old but thought it should have held up better than it has. It started coming a part a couple years ago. I'm going to have to replace it pretty soon.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I've read on the Shotgun World forum that limbsavers sometimes become "gooey" and wear quicker than other pads . The Pachmayr Decelerator might not be quite as soft but lasts much longer .


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Baitcaster said:


> I've read on the Shotgun World forum that limbsavers sometimes become "gooey" and wear quicker than other pads


That's the only drawback I've heard about them. I have a kick eez on my 1100 and like it a lot too, not sure how well they hold up.


----------

